# If you need weight loss help/advice ask me



## mlawless (Apr 13, 2014)

I am an amateur bodybuilder. That means nothing to most, but every 2 years I compete and lose 50-70 lbs in four months. I was 295 Jan 1st 2014 and today I am 225. Body manipulation is something that I enjoy. So if I figured I would see if my skills could benefit anyone else! If not then I wont take it personally . O and btw, I'm not selling or asking you to give me money lol. You can if you want too  but it is certainly not required.


----------



## jokersloose (May 5, 2014)

mlawless said:


> I am an amateur bodybuilder. That means nothing to most, but every 2 years I compete and lose 50-70 lbs in four months. I was 295 Jan 1st 2014 and today I am 225. Body manipulation is something that I enjoy. So if I figured I would see if my skills could benefit anyone else! If not then I wont take it personally . O and btw, I'm not selling or asking you to give me money lol. You can if you want too  but it is certainly not required.




Hi

I would like some some advise on how to work out.

James


----------



## ajax (Jul 7, 2012)

I am interested please let me know uif you have time. I am a diabetic and i am over weight. I have lost from 325 to 270 since march of 2013. But i seem to have plateaued.

Andy


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

ajax said:


> I am interested please let me know uif you have time. I am a diabetic and i am over weight. I have lost from 325 to 270 since march of 2013. But i seem to have plateaued.
> 
> Andy


For what it is worth, Andy, I am a diabetic and I am not overweight.

When I decide to loose weight (my weight does creep up from time to time), I start by buying bell peppers and precooked bacon. Then I take my blood sugar often for 24 hours so I get a sense of what my body is doing.

THEN, I eat when I have to to keep my blood sugar from going too low. That usually means one strip of bacon for breakfast and one for my midmorning snack. I eat bell peppers to easy my craving and sugar free ice tea to fill my stomach. Green bell peppers cost up to $1 each in the winter but I am worth it.

The beauty of having pre-cooked bacon is it keeps me out of the kitchen during the morning. I choose bell peppers because I like them and because they have no starches in them. 

With lunch and dinner I focus on lean protien like chicken, fish, and the lean cuts of meat. I eat carbs in small portions. Lunch and dinner are more complicated and it also is influenced by what pattern my blood sugar is showing, so that is harder to explain (unless you want me too: I do not wish to bore and your diet will be different than mine)

Andy, bless you for all of your hard work! My husband is both diabetic and badly overweight, but the emotional joy that comes from eating is greater than the pain in his knee, and he will not stop overeating. He will probably have his knee replaced next year.


----------



## TRAILRIDER (Apr 16, 2007)

Please don't laugh : / 

I am interested in trying body building! I am a 50+ year old woman....
What is involved. Not in competition of course. I have no problem losing weight and generally keep the right weight with just a little thought. I try to focus on protein and eat a lot of veggies. Lower carbs and a lot of fruits. I try to avoid all sugar, but sometimes I cave : ) Any advice? 

BTW I don't go to a gym, but I do a lot of manual farm work!


----------

